# Goat hand milking machine, anybody?



## dwbonfire (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey yall! I got my two Nubian does this week and i have been trying to milk. I say trying because they havent been hand milked in a long time so they aren't thrilled about it. And also I am new to milking so I'm slow. Recipe for disaster right!? Well with all the kicking and what not, and not being sure when the girls are actually done and empty, I decided I need to get an inexpensive milking machine/system. I have found the underlay EZ milker, and also the Dansha hand milker. I have watched some videos and read reviews and thought the Dansha system seemed better. Has anyone used either of these systems or know of others? Thanks!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2016)

I haven't used them but have been researching them this week so funny you should post. I have a real machine but it is in my old barn and a pain for only a few goats so I was looking at another option. I am building a dairy so obviously this is only a stop gap right now. 

I like the inflations on the EZ milker, and I like no tubing to clean. But some of the complaints about it was that the handle on the pump breaks, as does the piece that holds the bottle to the pump; also the bottles aren't dishwasher safe.  These were older reviews so not sure if those are still valid.

I don't want to clean tubing. While you can run water through it I would rather run a brush of something through it to feel like it is really clean. Milk builds up a milk stone after a while and no way to remove it unless you can scrub, but I guess new tubing would be cheap enough.

My biggest hesitation about any of them is the constant suction that it puts on the teats. There used to be many posts online about that being bad for the goat but I am not convinced one way or the other and I have seen no real proof of that. 

There are other milkers. There is a Henry Milker and  a Maggie Dans milker but they are all similar. 

I think I am borrowing an EZ milker this week. My friend isn't sure the teat cups are big enough for a standard goat. I'll let you know.


----------



## dwbonfire (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks! Hopefully more people will chime in with experience for both of us.
I like the idea of no tubes to clean as well, but I also read the reviews of things breaking and they don't stand behind it. The Dansha milker I believe they stand behind, and also if it doesn't work for u they have a 30 day money back guarantee. I thought I could shorten the tubes on it too? Maybe. And I figure I will put it right in bleach water as soon as I'm done to clean it. And periodically I believe u could buy new tubing cheap enough and replace it. Not sure but it was a thought. I also read how the EZ milker being one piece is hard to clean. I look forward to hearing your opinion of it once u use it!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 9, 2016)

We use an Udderly EZ.
It works really well for us.
We are getting ready to get a new one because the old one is worn out.  We've had it 6 years I think an have had to replace some parts, but it's getting tired and time or a new one.
But, it works well and is easy to clean.


----------



## dwbonfire (Mar 9, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> We use an Udderly EZ.
> It works really well for us.
> We are getting ready to get a new one because the old one is worn out.  We've had it 6 years I think an have had to replace some parts, but it's getting tired and time or a new one.
> But, it works well and is easy to clean.



Thanks! What kind of goats do u have? My girls have been kicking and being so bad, I wonder if when they kick they will kick it because it's bigger and underneath them..
Also, do u have to strip your girls out at the end or does it do it? The videos I watched of the Dansha milker says u have to strip them out at the end.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2016)

Even with my electric 1500.00 milk machine I have to strip the does. Nothing is perfect unfortunately.  If I am milking the does and they have kids that they are raising I don't bother stripping, I let the kids do it. 

I don't think you would want to go to short on the hoses as you would then run the risk of the doe knocking over the jar.  

The other thing about the EZ milker is that it doesn't appear that you can easily clean the teat cup between milking does. I am a stickler for not sharing mastitis so I always sanitize the inflations in a bleach solution between goats.  I did pick up the one from my friend today so I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 9, 2016)

We have Nigerians
Yes you do have to strip them out maybe the last half cup
Babs has a point we don't clean the teat cup between does but it probably wouldn't be that hard
With ours we just lift her leg up on the side we are milking
I have a picture somewhere I posted


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 9, 2016)

OFA- Do you clean the teat cup after y'all are finished with the milking? 

I know a few folks with the EZ and like it. 

I personally don't like the dansha, Henry Milker and  Maggie Dans. I have used the Maggie dans and was not impressed with it.

I also don't like it when people use syringes for the teat cup, it is very rough on them and the goats don't like it. The EZ is more like a real milk machine in that regard. 

If I were to get one, I'd order the ez. 

Do you know how much suction the Dansha uses?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 9, 2016)

We wash it after milking but we don't wash it between each doe
Probably should


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 9, 2016)

I took some pictures of ours and the parts
I'll post tomorrow


----------



## babsbag (Mar 10, 2016)

Well my first experience with the EZ was a total failure. Now to be fair that goat needed to be milked a few days ago and I didn't do it. She lost her kid when she delivered 10 days early so I wasn't prepared to have a doe that needed milking right now. She was very engorged and I couldn't get her teats in the cup and then when I did finally cram the tip in and pump it up I could tell that it hurt. I got no milk out at all. Not sure if that was from pain or from not getting it on far enough. 

I have some does that have little teats that I will try this on again, but for large teated does this is a no go. 

It would be easy to take the teat cup off and dip it in a teat dip or bleach solution between each doe.


----------



## dwbonfire (Mar 10, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Well my first experience with the EZ was a total failure. Now to be fair that goat needed to be milked a few days ago and I didn't do it. She lost her kid when she delivered 10 days early so I wasn't prepared to have a doe that needed milking right now. She was very engorged and I couldn't get her teats in the cup and then when I did finally cram the tip in and pump it up I could tell that it hurt. I got no milk out at all. Not sure if that was from pain or from not getting it on far enough.
> 
> I have some does that have little teats that I will try this on again, but for large teated does this is a no go.
> 
> It would be easy to take the teat cup off and dip it in a teat dip or bleach solution between each doe.


I have Nubian does, and to me they have large teats, but I have definitely seen bigger. I just worry about spending the money in the EZ and if it doesn't work for me because they won't refund. Cheapest I have found it for is $187


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 10, 2016)

So this is Clara Belle.  She has good milk stand manners.  Sometimes you have to lift the leg.
We use the one cup for Nigerians because it works up under them best.  We just fill the cup and empty into a quart jar.







The little arms that go around the part that screws into the container are broke on ours.






I would go ahead an order an extra one of these.  Both of the little arms are broke off on ours.
If I was getting one, I would also order an extra handle we've broken that before.




And get a pack of these little red gaskets.  They fail.  If you start to pump it up but no suction develops then this gasket has a tear in it.






The teat cup and the other piece separate and they are easy to wash.  It would not be difficult to wash between does if you wanted to.







I will say this.  It does not work exactly the same for every animal for some reason.  The picture of Clara Belle is the norm and it works well for her.  But, for some goats you have to manipulate the angle.  So, for Clara Belle it isn't exactly straight up and down, but pretty close.  Some does you have to angle it up more towards the front of the goat.  Some goats you have to angle it completely opposite towards the rear end.  We have one doe who you put it on and pump it up and nothing happens for about 60 plus seconds.  And then all of a sudden, it starts to flow..
We've been using it for a while so we have figured out our does.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 10, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I haven't used them but have been researching them this week so funny you should post. I have a real machine but it is in my old barn and a pain for only a few goats so I was looking at another option. I am building a dairy so obviously this is only a stop gap right now.
> 
> I like the inflations on the EZ milker, and I like no tubing to clean. But some of the complaints about it was that the handle on the pump breaks, as does the piece that holds the bottle to the pump; also the bottles aren't dishwasher safe.  These were older reviews so not sure if those are still valid.
> 
> ...



The handle on the pump does break and the piece that holds the bottle to the pump. We've had to replace our handle twice and the other piece is broke now.  But, you can replace just those parts.
And, you can't wash the bottles in the dishwasher.
I can understand the parts breaking, we use ours a lot.  Better to order extras to save on the shipping.
But, not being able to wash the bottles in the dishwasher, that is a pain.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 10, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Well my first experience with the EZ was a total failure. Now to be fair that goat needed to be milked a few days ago and I didn't do it. She lost her kid when she delivered 10 days early so I wasn't prepared to have a doe that needed milking right now. She was very engorged and I couldn't get her teats in the cup and then when I did finally cram the tip in and pump it up I could tell that it hurt. I got no milk out at all. Not sure if that was from pain or from not getting it on far enough.
> 
> I have some does that have little teats that I will try this on again, but for large teated does this is a no go.
> 
> It would be easy to take the teat cup off and dip it in a teat dip or bleach solution between each doe.



If she was engorged, that is probably why you had the problem.
When you pump it up it should draw the teat all the way down in the cup so that the opening is flush on the udder.

You can get different sized teat cups.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 10, 2016)

I'd love to hear from someone who may have used a Trinity Milker.  It's similar to the Dansha (which is what I  use in a pinch) but with some upgrades.  When I bought my Dansha it was set up to milk two teats at a time, but try getting both teat cups attached to the doe was a real PIA....whew...ya need three hands and I'm one short!   So I altered mine to milk one teat at a time.  Like I said, I don't use it often, but DH does when I'm out of town or otherwise unable to milk.

The Trinity seems to make that whole process much easier.  

_



 _

I haven't seen any place to buy one of these so I think what I'm going to do is to alter my Dansha to operate like this one.  It'll take putting some shut off valves on the tubing and maybe, if necessary, re-doing a lid to accept three lines.  But, before I do that I'm going to hook back up the extra line for the second teat that came with the original Dansha and see if that'll work. 

I generally hand milk but have noticed that my hands just aren't as strong and nimble as they used to be.  I keep thinking I should spring for a Perry Milker, but I haven't quite reached that point yet.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 10, 2016)

I use the Henry Milker, when I'm milking.   I have had very good results and the does are generally fine with it all.   Now, this does keep constant pressure but has a gauge and it's easy to fluctuate.  As the bottle fills, the pressure does go down some.   One doe has little left and I rarely milk that couple squirts out.   Others are FF this year and not sure when/how that will work. 
The first milker was for one teat, then I bought a set for both at one time, not used yet as main milk doe was drying up & others have just freshened.   There is no bottle to have under the doe, very nice.  My Saanen gives so much that I need two 1/2 gallon mason jars to contain milk in order that I don't have to open any jars during milking.   I have a basket on the side of my milk stand that will hold both.  Plus, with this system you can get under the shorter does.   A tube brush comes with the set up BUT I found a longer one at Hoegger (18") and can use at each end to get entire tube.  Fast and easy, really.  Then hang them to dry with jar lid on one end and teat cup on other.   I had them make my lines longer than the "norm" as my full sized does were taller and I wanted to sit jars in the little stainless steel basket.  No charge, just sent note as soon as order placed.   Shipment very fast...like 3 days and it was here.

Generally I will just have two sets ready for use and switch the pump from one to another for 2nd doe.  Like I said, Ivory fills hers nicely....most milking 2 qt size not enough, thus 1/2 gal used.  Inside I pour one to fill one of the large jars, balance into a qt size.   Easy and throw jars into dishwasher.

FEM the 2 teat system does have a valve in the lines to allow one side to be shut off and you actually start one side, then the other.   Look on line, can buy valve as a part from HM.  I always try to keep things that are more fragile...gaskets, tubes, on hand.    I've even gone & bought a brake line evacuator pump from auto supply once.   Worked great....same deal, just had all the other stuff already.  Now keep it as an ER backup for the THREE HM pumps I have.   

The ole hands just don't flex like they used to!   Little arthritis in the fingers is what creates issues....and the length of a teat.   Those little gals have some tiny ones.


----------



## sadieml (Mar 10, 2016)

I tried to look-up a reference I gave to a cheap and easy hand-milker from a $1 spray bottle, and it's gone.  Not only that, but searching nets me no good results.  I'll keep looking, 'cause I really wanted to give that a try, but I haven't found it, yet.  I've been sick (2nd flu this season-1 Nov, 1 now) and not on computer.  Funny, my kids get sick, their hands attach themselves to the keyboard.  Me?  I just want drink and rest.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 10, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> When you pump it up it should draw the teat all the way down in the cup so that the opening is flush on the udder.



Well if that is the case I was WAY WAY WAY off in getting it all in. I will try again. And I will look for larger cups.


----------



## sadieml (Mar 14, 2016)

I found a link to that cheap & easy pump I was looking for.  Basically, it's a 35cc syringe, 1/4 inch tubing (like for an aquarium), and a spray bottle.  Super easy, super cheap, may or may not work, depends on the doe, I guess.  Some are easier to milk than others.  Personally, even though I was a lactation consultant for new moms, I was never able to supply bottles for my babies.  Fortunately, I was a full-time Mommy and didn't have to rely on formula, because I tried about half a dozen different pumps (hand, battery & electric) and no-go.  Never figured out why, I had gallons of milk, enough for triplets.  Anyway, that's just to say you never can be too sure, but this pump is certainly cheap and easy enough to try, even for someone as poor as I am.  Here's a link at e-how, let us know how it works!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear you're under the weather again Sadie... Hope you can kick it soon and get back to "normal". Feel better!


----------



## sadieml (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow!  I notice the quotation marks around "normal".  You guys know me too well, already!  I do wish I felt more like myself, though.  This bug has done a number on my colon, and I won't go into details, so don't worry.  Suffice it to say I fear sneezing and coughing lately.  I don't mind not having much of an appetite, I need to loose weight, anyway!  I do miss spending time with my aminals, and none of my projects seem to get done without me.  Arrgh!  I need to learn to crack the whip around here and get my kids to work hard with just my encouragement.  hahaha!  The boys are 17 and 20 and Kim is 13 going on 30.  I think it's too late.  They love "helping me", but not without me in the middle of it all!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 17, 2016)

There will come a time later in life when they'll be a HUGE help... whether you need (want) it or not  Are any of us "normal"? Really? I think you seem to be...


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 17, 2016)

sadieml said:


> They love "helping me", but not without me in the middle of it all!



LOL- My children will do anything ever asked of them but yes... it is true...* they still love mom in the middle*. I think because growing up we did everything together and "mom" just made it fun... just being together. I know when I was hospitalized 2x last year  they did the necessary things but once I got home they weren't lazy they just wanted to be around mom... I think it makes them feel like everything is "ok". "Normal"

This afternoon is a good example- kitchen cabinets have gotten into disarray... lots of people in our house, so it happens ... anyway I had 4 kids that were each givien a group of cabinets, one kid a "junk" drawer, and one the utility closet, another ran to the store for more windex... and then sorting the cookbooks... We were ALL together so to speak ( well for the people that were home that is) and we laughed, were silly, and it  just made short work of a rather big project. 

My one son was insistent that all the canned goods should be placed in alphabetical order. I insisted on grouping by content. He was not happy about it and said when he grows up he and his wife will have their goods alphabetized.  Yep- No OCD issues here...


----------



## babsbag (Mar 17, 2016)

Alphabetized canned goods.   I have to know which son that was, that is just too funny and he might have to look for a good long time to find a wife to go along with that idea. They better discuss that in premarital counseling 

I'm lucky to get mine in the cupboard.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I have to know which son that was


 the youngest son...


----------



## babsbag (Mar 18, 2016)

Well there is still time for him to grow out of it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 18, 2016)

If they are grouped in alphabetical order, wouldn't they also be grouped by content?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> If they are grouped in alphabetical order, wouldn't they also be grouped by content?


 technically yes... but I like fruits on one side veggies on the other, then all the different beans go in one group, soups another... 
it's the oddball stuff that gets me every time.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 18, 2016)

I am following this as I will be looking for a milker soon!

@Southern by choice 

I once put our movies in Alphabetical order... FOr many years I did this... THen I got married and he didn't put them back correctly, and others who were in the house as well, and I was constantly frustrated  

NOW they are just ordered in their genera according to what we watch most. SO much easier! I feel the same about my canned goods as well


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 18, 2016)

It's really amazing the things folks stress over... Some don't even realize it... those stressing or those creating the stress...


----------



## BrokeHenJenn (Mar 18, 2016)

sadieml said:


> I found a link to that cheap & easy pump I was looking for.  Basically, it's a 35cc syringe, 1/4 inch tubing (like for an aquarium), and a spray bottle.  Super easy, super cheap, may or may not work, depends on the doe, I guess.  Some are easier to milk than others.  Personally, even though I was a lactation consultant for new moms, I was never able to supply bottles for my babies.  Fortunately, I was a full-time Mommy and didn't have to rely on formula, because I tried about half a dozen different pumps (hand, battery & electric) and no-go.  Never figured out why, I had gallons of milk, enough for triplets.  Anyway, that's just to say you never can be too sure, but this pump is certainly cheap and easy enough to try, even for someone as poor as I am.  Here's a link at e-how, let us know how it works!



I tried this on my FF this year just to see since her teats were sooooo tiny the first few days I practically had to use a tweezer to milk her (might be a slight exaggeration - I was sleep deprived after all).  It didn't create nearly enough suction to work which I can't say I'm overly surprised about.  Same goes for the converting a human milk pump (we tried it on a Medela Pump-in-Style Advanced) and had the same lack of suction problem.  Thankfully before the end of her first week the babies were sleeping through the night and she started getting more and more milkable the fuller she got.  She's downright decent now.  So thankful I had the help of a dear friend to guide me through the process.  ((Thanks SbC!))

Now I'm debating between the Udderly EZ and springing for a "real" milker for those times when I'm not able to milk.


----------



## BrokeHenJenn (Mar 18, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> technically yes... but I like fruits on one side veggies on the other, then all the different beans go in one group, soups another...
> it's the oddball stuff that gets me every time.



glad to know I'm not the only one that's retentive about my pantry...


----------



## BrokeHenJenn (Mar 18, 2016)

sadieml said:


> I found a link to that cheap & easy pump I was looking for.  Basically, it's a 35cc syringe, 1/4 inch tubing (like for an aquarium), and a spray bottle.  Super easy, super cheap, may or may not work, depends on the doe, I guess.  Some are easier to milk than others.  Personally, even though I was a lactation consultant for new moms, I was never able to supply bottles for my babies.  Fortunately, I was a full-time Mommy and didn't have to rely on formula, because I tried about half a dozen different pumps (hand, battery & electric) and no-go.  Never figured out why, I had gallons of milk, enough for triplets.  Anyway, that's just to say you never can be too sure, but this pump is certainly cheap and easy enough to try, even for someone as poor as I am.  Here's a link at e-how, let us know how it works!



I tried this on my FF this year just to see since her teats were sooooo tiny the first few days I practically had to use a tweezer to milk her (might be a slight exaggeration - I was sleep deprived after all).  It didn't create nearly enough suction to work which I can't say I'm overly surprised about.  Same goes for the converting a human milk pump (we tried it on a Medela Pump-in-Style Advanced) and had the same lack of suction problem.  Thankfully before the end of her first week the babies were sleeping through the night and she started getting more and more milkable the fuller she got.  She's downright decent now.  So thankful I had the help of a dear friend to guide me through the process.  ((Thanks SbC!))

Now I'm debating between the Udderly EZ and springing for a "real" milker for those times when I'm not able to milk.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2016)

BrokeHenJenn said:


> I tried this on my FF this year just to see since her teats were sooooo tiny the first few days I practically had to use a tweezer to milk her (might be a slight exaggeration - I was sleep deprived after all).  It didn't create nearly enough suction to work which I can't say I'm overly surprised about.  Same goes for the converting a human milk pump (we tried it on a Medela Pump-in-Style Advanced) and had the same lack of suction problem.  Thankfully before the end of her first week the babies were sleeping through the night and she started getting more and more milkable the fuller she got.  She's downright decent now.  So thankful I had the help of a dear friend to guide me through the process.  ((Thanks SbC!))
> 
> Now I'm debating between the Udderly EZ and springing for a "real" milker for those times when I'm not able to milk.



Aww your welcome 
For now with only a few does in milk I'd go with the Udderly EZ. A big milk machine is a lot to clean... we are still getting our replacement parts in for ours so we aren't using it yet- but @babsbag can tell you it takes a lot of work.  We won't use ours til all 10 are in milk. Kinda wish I had an Udderly EZ right now...


----------



## babsbag (Mar 18, 2016)

The "real" milkers are a pain and I am sure that I don't clean mine as it should be cleaned. I have no hot water at the barn so I run soapy water through it and then bleach water through it and then it is hung to dry.  Once a week it comes to the house for a bath...I literally use the bathtub. All of the hoses come apart and all pieces (except the pulsator) are soaked in an acid wash. Getting the milk stone off of the stainless steel can be a challenge and often requires scrubbing with steel wool. (which might be a really bad thing for the can). Also finding a long brush that fits the hoses was not easy. I bought a CPAP tube brush and cut it down to fit.

If you ever suck milk up into the pulsator that is another procedure and cleaning that must be done.

I also have a bucket of soap and bleach at the barn that the inflations get dipped into between goats...would hate to spread mastitis among my herd so I make sure they are sanitized between does. 

Of course all of it, the equipment, and the procedure will all change when the dairy is done. 

I would never machine milk for one or two does unless I had a real need, like arthritis. Hand milking is so much more enjoyable. IMO


----------



## raeleigh26 (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a dansha milker. ..tried it once on my micro mini dexter. ....it did what it was supposed to ,  it sucked.
That that was all.  A dribble of milk,  I tried for almost an hour before I was afraid her teats would turn purple and just hand milked.
I've seen the videos,  seems to work really well,  but that was not my experience. Also,  the cup that holds the hose to the pump has an ineffective o ring,  it falls off with the least bit of disturbance. The hoses still aren't dry after a week hanging, and I'd be afraid to use them again.  It was a serious pain to try to get both cups to hold at once,  hitting the button with my knees, while holding both cups on her teats,  while she complained about it.
I wasted my money,  as I got it over a month before I started milking and can't return it.
Might be great for goats,  don't try it on anything else.


----------



## Dorinda Oakes (Mar 29, 2016)

I ruined a goat's teats with a non surge milker. Don't make the same mistake.  Surge milkers are cheap enough and you can easily buy the pieces and build your own.  We bought a Perry's Milker and it is working out very well for us.  Surge milkers cost only about double what a non surge milker does but if you ruin your animal then your out the cost of both. A Decent Doe in milk will easily cost more than a surge milker. Multiply that by 18(our herd size). As a breeder we put a lot of work into getting does that do well on the milk stand nobody wants to destroy their hard work. It is just not worth the savings. 

The non-surge milkers like the Henry Milker, EZ Milker, and Dansha as well as other are fine for short term use, collecting colostrum or if you have to have a weekend house sitter milk your girl but they are not designed for milking for 320 days a year.


----------



## Dorinda Oakes (Mar 29, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I have no hot water at the barn so I run soapy water through it and then bleach water through it and then it is hung to dry.



You are not supposed t use hot or even warm water on them at all. It causes milk stone to form.  here are the instructions on how to clean a milker.


----------



## SteveElms (Apr 18, 2016)

We have the Henry milker. I got it because the people that owned our Nigerian used it on her and she did fine. I used it last year on her and it worked well. This year we got 2 Toggenburgs from a dairy that had a mainline system (at least I think that's what it's called).  I used the Henry Milker and they didn't have any problems with making the switch. I did ask the dairy what pressure they used on the goats there and I make sure I stay right around that on my hand pump (12 psi). 

The thing I like about the system is that everything is sealed and hair/dirt doesn't get in the milk. I also use two half gallon jars, and have a tote that holds everything, including wipes/washcloths etc. it's easy to tote everything to the stanchon and back to the house. The pump is easy to use and the shutoff valves allow me to start one teat at a time, and shut one off and let the other side finish milking. 

Right now I'm only milking the two toggs, but soon we will be milking the Nigerians and that may present an issue. The milker comes with inserts for the smaller teats like the Nigerians, but it's not something that you can swap in and out easily (at least I doubt it would be easy but haven't tried). I will probably order extra cups, lines and lids and swap out the pump. 

Good luck with whatever you go with.


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 21, 2016)

Well to be honest I ordered the dansha manual pump milker, got it, kept saying Id try it out today, then never did. For 3 weeks I didn't have the time to take to mess with it, or be sure it was cleaned correctly after each use. I milk before work and in the evening, and very busy im between! I just never found the time and I started to think it was faster for me to hand milk and not have things to clean after. So I returned it. Maybe in the future if I have more goats to milk I'll consider it again, but I didn't think it was worth the hassle right now. Great people to deal with tho!!


----------



## Ridgetop (May 29, 2018)

None of these pumps is familiar to me but I don't like those hand pump things.  They don't look very comfortable and I can't think they would last long.  I never used a breast pump when I was nursing, I hand expressed with no problem, and was a stay at home mom after my second baby. 

We have had 2 electric milk machines.  The first one 20 years ago was from Caprine Supply.  It was sort of fragile so we replaced it with a cow milking machine that was adjusted for goats.  Ours milked 2 goats at a time and we had a double stanchion.  We added another double stanchion eventually so my son who did the milking could strip while the inflations were on the next 2 goats.  We were on milk test and milked between 10 and 18 goats daily.  We would cull the FFs after a couple months according to udders and conformation ending up with the best dozen or so.  Both machines were portable to take to shows.  We used an iodine based udder wash on each goat before milking, dairy sanitizer in a pail of water instead of bleach to rinse the inflations between goats and used a teat dip cup with dip after each milker was done.  When we dried up for the year I used an end of milking mastitis preventative infusion.  We always hand stripped after the inflations were off since it was easier on the teats.  Be careful if you use a machine not to let it run after the milk stops flowing.  I would rinse the milking equipment in cold water with a special milk soap from Caprine Supply to cut the milkstone, then run the disassembled inflations through the dishwasher.  The lines were rinsed with cold water and special soap, then washed in hot soapy water, rinsed and hung to dry.  We had very little mastitis in our herd, and used to routinely test once a month for mastitis anyway since we were on milk test.

With only a couple of goats, hand milking is easier because you can massage the udder and often detect any problems before hand.  More personal with the goats and a lot less equipment clean up too.  I used to run 3 dishwasher loads through every morning before preschool pickup at noon.  That was when you could wash and dry a load of dishes in an hour.  Now the "energy saver" DWs take 3 hours to do a load!


----------



## babsbag (May 29, 2018)

Ridgetop said:


> Now the "energy saver" DWs take 3 hours to do a load!



Isn't that ridiculous. And washing machines take 2 hours.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 29, 2018)

And the manufacturer's have the gall to claim that they are "energy efficient" and "energy savers"!  Aaaargh!


----------

